

IRCRelay Shutting Down - Kudos
https://www.ircrelay.com/

======
Kudos
I have a feeling this is in at least some part because Mitchell Hashimoto (who
is one half of IRCRelay and the guy behind Vagrant and Packer) is focusing all
his energy on his new ventures.

